# Music popular in Europe



## jcfynx (Mar 13, 2010)

Being that some of you people are from Europe, or at least pretending to be from Europe to get those fine flag-waging vixens, I beseech you to send me some music that is good from your country that people outside Europe probably haven't heard.

I'll start with some embarrassing screamo music from Far Country, and then some adorable kawaii music also from Far Country:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY-tW04N9jI

Roach is an embarrassing screamo band that drops in influences of old music called "Enka," which is like our country music. If you like that, then this is the song for you!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYO1jIzBMEE

Tegomass is ambiguously gay.


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 13, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> None of you are even from Europe! Get out of my thread, you trolls!


I'm from Italy and I think chama is from the northern parts of Europe.
I can only say that I listen to music that was written almost five centuries ago, so I'm a little behind on the times


----------



## chama (Mar 13, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> None of you are even from Europe! Get out of my thread, you trolls!



I'm from Sweden!

And if you want to know what's up with European mainstream music, try this page.

Seriously though, wouldn't this thread be more for this forum?


----------



## chama (Mar 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> We're only in the EU because Ted Heath lied to us in 1973.



Oh, we've got a similar story here in Sweden. Well, better roll with it instead of complaining. We've got our claws in your little island now and we're not letting go now! Rawr!

Hmm... how derailed can this thread get?

Oh right, European music. Yes, we've got some! Try Abba!


----------



## Qoph (Mar 13, 2010)

Get back on topic please.  Even if it never WAS on topic in the first place.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 13, 2010)

chama said:


> I'm from Sweden!
> 
> And if you want to know what's up with European mainstream music, try this page.



I love Swedish music! I used to listen to dansband music all the time when you were a small child, or perhaps not even born. This is perfect, thank you so much.


----------



## Flip21 (Mar 15, 2010)

Not sure about the rest of Europe but dubstep seems to have taken the music scene by storm over the past year here in the UK.

There's also a new-ish genre poking it's head out recently that's set to be massive called fidget house. I'm going to play a few fidget house songs next time I perform for a crowd and see the response.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 15, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Being that some of you people are from Europe, or at least pretending to be from Europe to get those fine flag-waging vixens, I beseech you to send me some music that is good from your country that people outside Europe probably haven't heard.
> 
> I'll start with some embarrassing screamo music from Far Country, and then some adorable kawaii music also from Far Country:
> 
> ...



DUDE!
You're posting songs with Asian lyrics as an example of European music!?!
At least post some music that's sung in a language we speak in Europe!



chama said:


> I'm from Sweden!
> 
> And if you want to know what's up with European mainstream music, try this page.



The Eurovision Song Contest is hardly about mainstream music. It's more about which band stands out most.
Check out what act won this contest in 2006


----------



## Liam (Mar 15, 2010)

I heard that kent is kinda a big deal in Nordic Europe.
Interesting <-  I kinda like this one 
taste <- No subtitles, no nothing, just pure Swedish (alternative?) rock.
too.   <- This one is in English


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 15, 2010)

Beatles, The Who en Rolling Stones <-- European 
The Gathering, DJ Tiesto, Golden Earrings <-- All Dutch and well known


----------



## Guenwhyvar (Mar 16, 2010)

Just have a look at this classic song from the Netherlands:

Anouk - Mood Indigo (live at PinkPop) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9AhgiN-6r4


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 16, 2010)

How popular is Metal in Europe? Are you able to find it on the radio? Or is it just stuff that people think is Metal like Slipknot and Disturbed?

I've noticed quite a few of my favorite bands are from Finland.


----------



## Guenwhyvar (Mar 22, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> How popular is Metal in Europe? Are you able to find it on the radio? Or is it just stuff that people think is Metal like Slipknot and Disturbed?
> 
> I've noticed quite a few of my favorite bands are from Finland.


Don't forget that bands like MotÃ¶rhead, Deep Purple, Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Entombed, Nightwish and Judas Priest are ALL European bands. Most sub-genres of Metal were actually created in Europe.

Actually the way some of you yanks talk about Europe is quite offensive. To us Europeans, you sound like everything happens in the U.S. and Europe and Asia are primitive backwaters.


----------

